# Elmira Vintage Guitar Show: August 21, 2022



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

We are thrilled to announce:
Elmira Vintage Guitar Show is back!
Sunday, August 21, 2022
New exhibitors welcome. Email [email protected] for details. 
Our Facebook page has been hacked and I no longer can access it. A new page is in the works, as is an updated website. For now, follow us on Instagram @ Elmira Vintage Guitars.
We are super excited to put on a fall show. Please help us spread the word!
John


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GREAT NEWS!!


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

The best show around! Glad you’re back!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Perhaps organize a Greco breakfast/tailgate party in the parking lot… lol


----------



## Axeman9216 (Mar 15, 2019)

Will the location be any larger? Was incredibly jam packed the last few times..almost too much so


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Axeman9216 said:


> Will the location be any larger? Was incredibly jam packed the last few times..almost too much so


Seriously? You thought the entire area of an ice hockey arena was too packed?
As a vendor sharing a table for the past few years, I thought it was a very reasonable space for all.
I'd be interested in the comments from others regarding this topic. .... @laristotle , @Hamstrung , @GTmaker


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

I may actually be able to drop by this year. I have some business interests in the area and could make a dual-purpose trip.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Axeman9216 said:


> Will the location be any larger? Was incredibly jam packed the last few times..almost too much so


You were probably there when it was hosted at the Lions Club, across the street.


greco said:


> You thought the entire area of an ice hockey arena was too packed?


It seemed like that when the doors were opened.
People looking to score early on deals.
There were many to be had.


Wardo said:


> Perhaps organize a Greco breakfast/tailgate party in the parking lot… lol


At the last one, a small group of GC'res did do a luncheon afterwards.
Can probably do it again.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

pffft.... that's it. I am moving to Ontario.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

My only concern is if the vendors will seek reasonable prices or follow the current trend of over inflated prices of kijiji, reverb etc.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

laristotle said:


> My only concern is if the vendors will seek reasonable prices or follow the current trend of over inflated prices of kijiji, reverb etc.


depends how fast they want to make money.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> It seemed like that when the doors were opened.


Fair enough!

Are you thinking of getting/splitting a table?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

greco said:


> Are you thinking of getting/splitting a table?


Have to think about it.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Having attended this show since day one, and having had a table at the show for several years, I'm thrilled that it is back. I will think of it fondly, albeit briefly, this August, as I sit in a comfy chair, sipping a frosty beverage, watching the waves of the Atlantic Ocean gently break onto the expansive white sand beach, as the nubiles walk along the shoreline.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Hammertone said:


> Having attended this show since day one, and having had a table at the show for several years, I'm thrilled that it is back. I will think of it fondly, albeit briefly, this August, as I sit in a comfy chair, sipping a frosty beverage, watching the waves of the Atlantic Ocean gently break onto the expansive white sand beach, as the nubiles walk along the shoreline.


Getting you warmed up for your beach watching.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Where'd you get that picture of me? Just for clarification:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Ooooo, much improved I might say.


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

Hammertone said:


> Having attended this show since day one, and having had a table at the show for several years, I'm thrilled that it is back. I will think of it fondly, albeit briefly, this August, as I sit in a comfy chair, sipping a frosty beverage, watching the waves of the Atlantic Ocean gently break onto the expansive white sand beach, as the nubiles walk along the shoreline.


Queensland Beach ???


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Glad to see the show return. If I remember correctly, I haven't been since the year Tony McManus was there, or maybe the year after. I've lost track of time. On the verge of C-19 I hoped to have a table to help get rid of stuff but ended up selling or donating everything privately, individually. Now I wish I hadn't done that, it would be great fun to have a table there.

I wish everyone great commerce at the show.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

If anyone is heading to it from Ottawa, I'm happy to throw in Gas/Company!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I will have to keep an eye on this and hopefully pop by.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

terminalvertigo said:


> If anyone is heading to it from Ottawa, I'm happy to throw in Gas/Company!


Tempting


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hammertone said:


> Having attended this show since day one, and having had a table at the show for several years


I have also been at almost every show since the first one and always helped @Hamstrung with his table. 
I'm betting that we met.


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

Application sent !! Road trip !!


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

audiorep2 said:


> Queensland Beach ???


 A few hundred miles southwest of there.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

greco said:


> I have also been at almost every show since the first one and always helped @Hamstrung with his table.
> I'm betting that we met.


The Effenem Crusher will serve me well on the beach.


----------



## Jokeybird (Dec 10, 2020)

Alrighty then - email sent (RAGE Guitarworks)


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Hammertone said:


>


Greg Godovitz came to my table three times to check out my Gretsch. That was in '19.


----------



## Jokeybird (Dec 10, 2020)

Does anyone on here know the organizer for this show? Sounds like some of you might have exhibited there before? I've been trying for a few days to get more info on the show, via email, their web site, IG, and direct message on this forum... but no reply. Hoping someone might know them personally and have a better way of contact? Thanks.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Try their FB page?








Elmira Vintage Guitar Show


‏‎Elmira Vintage Guitar Show‎‏, ‏‎Elmira, Ontario‎‏. ‏‏٢٬٥٤٨‏ تسجيل إعجاب · كان ‏٧١‏ هنا‏. ‏‎Online Event this year!‎‏




www.facebook.com


----------



## Jokeybird (Dec 10, 2020)

laristotle said:


> Try their FB page?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, but their FB page is outdated, and they say "_Our Facebook page has been hacked and I no longer can access it. A new page is in the works, as is an updated website. For now, follow us on Instagram @ Elmira Vintage_" ... last post was a year ago. I tried IG. Sooo ... not too encouraging for a potential new exhibitor.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I guess that you can only wait for him to check in here again and read your post.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@Jokeybird I have a friend that that recently received an email from John (the organizer) about getting a table. I have emailed my friend to see what I can find out for you.


----------



## Jokeybird (Dec 10, 2020)

greco said:


> @Jokeybird I have a friend that that recently received an email from John (the organizer) about getting a table. I have emailed my friend to see what I can find out for you.


Awesome thanks so much! ... appreciate it.


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

greco said:


> @Jokeybird I have a friend that that recently received an email from John (the organizer) about getting a table. I have emailed my friend to see what I can find out for you.


Thanks for your interest. I will reply this morning to your email! Sorry for the slow reply. John


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Great news! 🙂 Guitar show on the 21st and Riff Wrath the following Saturday, you guys are gonna be sick of me. 😉😎🎸🎶


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Just a quick update:
Folkway Music will be offering free appraisals at the show again this year. Bring your guitar if you want it appraised. Please find our new Facebook page, "Elmira Vintage Guitar Show 2022" It really helps us get the word out if you share our posts. If you want to exhibit at the show please contact me through our website: www.elmiravintageguitarshow.ca


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

This is great! I went to this a few years back. I'll be going for sure!
One question, do the majority of sellers deal in cash? Or other types of payment?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

elburnando said:


> One question, do the majority of sellers deal in cash? Or other types of payment?


I'm going to say yes...but @savageblue might know more accurately.


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

elburnando said:


> This is great! I went to this a few years back. I'll be going for sure!
> One question, do the majority of sellers deal in cash? Or other types of payment?


Cash is king. Some exhibitors take epayments. If I hoped to get a great buy on something, I would bring cash.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

savageblue said:


> Cash is king. Some exhibitors take epayments. If I hoped to get a great buy on something, I would bring cash.


Yeah but some people(idiots) prefer the other way.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

savageblue said:


> Cash is king. Some exhibitors take epayments. If I hoped to get a great buy on something, I would bring cash.


You had an ATM set up one year, IIRC?


----------



## mcfournier (7 mo ago)

Excellent, glad to see it's returned. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hummm… how to hitchhike there with 20 amps and 15 guitars? …


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Frenchy99 said:


> Hummm… how to hitchhike there with 20 amps and 15 guitars? …


Any Vantages heading west...perhaps a 600VS?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Frenchy99 said:


> Hummm… how to hitchhike there with 20 amps and 15 guitars? …


It'll be hitching home with 25 and 20 that will be the real challenge! 😁


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Is there a good variety of gear available at these?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

elburnando said:


> Is there a good variety of gear available at these?


I have been to a few of these sales/shows in Southern Ontario and this is by far the largest with the widest selection of gear IMHO. 

Are you looking for something in particular?


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

greco said:


> I have been to a few of these sales/shows in Southern Ontario and this is by far the largest with the widest selection of gear IMHO.
> 
> Are you looking for something in particular?


Not really, just wondering. Some nice LPs, a PRS or an acoustic are mainly what im after these days.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

terminalvertigo said:


> If anyone is heading to it from Ottawa, I'm happy to throw in Gas/Company!


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

elburnando said:


> Yeah but some people(idiots) prefer the other way.


Ya, us "idiots" just like the convenience of not having to make a trip to the bank later to deposit the cash.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

GuitarT said:


> Ya, us "idiots" just like the convenience of not having to make a trip to the bank later to deposit the cash.


Some of us like not paying fees and taxes though. Then there's the main reason of not having "Vintage Guitar Show purchase $$$$" appear on the statement


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

elburnando said:


> Some of us like not paying fees and taxes though. Then there's the main reason of not having "Vintage Guitar Show purchase $$$$" appear on the statement


It's a private transfer of money, no taxes involved. As for appearing on a statement, I can't help you there, not a problem for me.


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

This may seem a little premature , but here is a list of what I will be bringing to the show to sell/trade at my table . I will be driving from Nova Scotia , and heading home right after the show . Perhaps some preliminary discussions would be helpful .
I am not interested in newish stuff , I am a vintage guy . Things I am looking for ,... clean original pre 1969 Fender Bass , Gibson EB2D , mid 60s ES345 . Fender Dual Showman , Fender Vibrolux Reverb .

Things to move .....
Pair of 1960s/70s T Top Humbuckers .SOLD
Godin Acoustibass + Tech 21 preamp SOLD
1962 Fender Super Amp
1966 Fender Princeton Reverb Amp SOLD
1966 Fender Electric XII SOLD 
1971 Fender Telecaster
1961 Gretsch 6120 single cut SOLD 
1967 Gibson Tal Farlow
Four JBL 2402 Bullet Tweeters
One JBL D140F speaker
Ray Ramirez Caribbean Elite Baby Bass

Feel free to PM me for pics or discussions .


----------



## Christmas Shoes (8 mo ago)

How exciting, I haven’t been to an even like this before! Is it all specifically vintage or do any venders sell new parts/bodies/necks?

What’s the chance someone would have a vintage Fender Starcaster?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Christmas Shoes said:


> How exciting, I haven’t been to an even like this before! Is it all specifically vintage or do any venders sell new parts/bodies/necks?
> 
> What’s the chance someone would have a vintage Fender Starcaster?


It is certainly not all vintage. You will find a few folks selling parts/bodies/necks for sure.
If you are ever going to bump into a vintage Starcaster somewhere, your chances are reasonable here.


----------



## Christmas Shoes (8 mo ago)

greco said:


> It is certainly not all vintage. You will find a few folks selling parts/bodies/necks for sure.
> If you are ever going to bump into a vintage Starcaster somewhere, your chances are reasonable here.


Awesome! Looking forward to it!!


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Are people fair with the pricing? Or is it like Reverb in person?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Some pics from previous shows...

Elmira Vintage Guitar Show August 21 Mark Your Calendar Now! | Guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji


----------



## info_please73 (Jan 15, 2020)

audiorep2 said:


> This may seem a little premature , but here is a list of what I will be bringing to the show to sell/trade at my table . I will be driving from Nova Scotia , and heading home right after the show . Perhaps some preliminary discussions would be helpful .
> I am not interested in newish stuff , I am a vintage guy . Things I am looking for ,... clean original pre 1969 Fender Bass , Gibson EB2D , mid 60s ES345 . Fender Dual Showman , Fender Vibrolux Reverb .
> 
> Things to move .....
> ...


wow! That’s an awesome list of gear. I’m definitely 100% coming with cash and looking to buy gear. If anyone for sure wants to move a vintage jazzmaster or jaguar or sg special or basically any fender or gibson from the 1950s-1970s, I am most certainly interested. I just started dabbling with vintage guitars, early 70s telecaster deluxe and a early 70s Es-335. I’m so impressed, I’ve opened up Pandora’s box, I need to get into the 1960s!!


----------



## Jokeybird (Dec 10, 2020)

Hi All - some questions I see here about non-vintage gear, and parts etc ... so for what it's worth, the only thing vintage that I'm taking will be myself... but I do have a table to show the custom painting I do. All bodies are new, routed by ToneBomb in Calgary. S-style, T-style, Offset ... and I finish them in flake / pearl / candy etc with custom art. I can do cash, or can do PayPal by email (phone) on site. Some of my stuff is on FB and IG @rageguitarworks ... looking forward to meeting you there.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Jokeybird said:


> ...the only thing vintage that I'm taking will be myself


Same for many of us!


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

greco said:


> Same for many of us!


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

_JUST ANNOUNCED_
Greg Godovitz will be at the show, meeting, greeting and signing his books. Buy one of his books or bring your Goddo albums for him to sign. He likes to chat and has great stories!
Don’t Miss Out!
August 21, 2022
Limited vendor tables available. 
www.elmiravintageguitarshow.ca


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

How big is the show? Lots of sellers?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

elburnando said:


> How big is the show? Lots of sellers?






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=380153296347222


----------



## info_please73 (Jan 15, 2020)

Does anyone else want to provide a list of some gear we can hype up and get excited about? lol


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

info_please73 said:


> Does anyone else want to provide a list of some gear we can hype up and get excited about? lol


Only issue there is it become a "presale" thread, and that would make more sense in the B/S/T area, than here


----------



## info_please73 (Jan 15, 2020)

I suppose you’re not entirely wrong


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't see the harm in some peaks behind the curtain .


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

I think these might fit in the car as well .


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm also bringing this to sell to some die hard Clapton fan .


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Looks like I'll be able to make it tomorrow. Looking forward to it. (Just browsing)

I had the pleasure of meeting some of you there last time. Too bad we don't have any GC t-shirts or hats or something to easily identify ourselves...

Maybe we should all wear a plaid shirt or black tee. That can be our clue! 

Who here's got a table again?
@audiorep2 @Hammertone maybe?
@Hamstrung ?


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

audiorep2 said:


> I'm also bringing this to sell to some die hard Clapton fan .
> View attachment 431932
> View attachment 431933
> View attachment 431934
> View attachment 431935


@Always12AM


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

fernieite said:


> Who here's got a table again?


@Hamstrung has a table and I will be helping at a friend's table. My friend is not a GC forum member.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

audiorep2 said:


> I'm also bringing this to sell to some die hard Clapton fan .
> View attachment 431932
> View attachment 431933
> View attachment 431934
> View attachment 431935


Is it fire proof?


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

Always12AM said:


> Is it fire proof?


It's definitely puncture resistant


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

I heard we could bring 1 guitar in with admission… can anyone verify this? Thanks!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bluehugh2 said:


> I heard we could bring 1 guitar in with admission… can anyone verify this? Thanks!


I contacted John (savageblue) and this was his response...









*2022 EXHIBITORS*

Folkway Music
Al Widmeyer
Acer Guitars
Cavecaster
Benjamin Green
Island Grove Guitars
Kwasnycia Guitars
Custom Leather
Sherwood Music
Southwestern Ontario Luthiers Guild
Raffi Sarmazian
Phil’s Boutique
Stuart Lorriman
Mark Baboolal
Rage Guitarworks
Larry Zablocki
Dave Mills
Dan Predhomme
Thomas Johnson
Jim Metzger
Grant Kuntz
Jim Chapman
Bill deGeus
Phillip Kikuchi
John Holmes
Randall Mathieu
Fretted Revival
Mark Hassan
Dan and Gerry’s Musical Stuff
Bullfrog FM
Darwin Demers Retro Town Music
Darin Parise
Meadow Guitars
Lewis Guitars
Bob Robb
Lorne Heffer
Greg Godovitz
Dorothy Reed Art Studio
Woolwich Community Services


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Looking forward to it, probably be there around 1:00. My son will be with me and maybe my wife.


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

What are people thinking about masks? I figure although it’d be nice not to wear one, there’s a pretty good chance of getting the virus in a crowded hall. Thoughts?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

fernieite said:


> Looks like I'll be able to make it tomorrow. Looking forward to it. (Just browsing)
> 
> I had the pleasure of meeting some of you there last time. Too bad we don't have any GC t-shirts or hats or something to easily identify ourselves...
> 
> ...


I'll be going for the first time tomorrow and I was wondering if there is any plan for GC members to connect - a secret signal or something?

I'll be the middle-aged guy with thinning hair...


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

bluehugh2 said:


> What are people thinking about masks? I figure although it’d be nice not to wear one, there’s a pretty good chance of getting the virus in a crowded hall. Thoughts?


I wear a mask whenever indoors with other people in close quarters out of respect and habit...


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

Alan Small said:


> I wear a mask whenever indoors with other people in close quarters out of respect and habit...


I never leave the house without putting mine on !!! 😶


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

bw66 said:


> I'll be going for the first time tomorrow and I was wondering if there is any plan for GC members to connect - a secret signal or something?
> 
> I'll be the middle-aged guy with thinning hair...


I'm the other middle aged guy with thinning hair. 🤔 Actually if I remember correctly half the place is middle aged guys with thinning hair. 😁 As I mentioned before, I'll be there with my teenage son. Don't be afraid to say "hi". 🙂


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

A bass player told me this is a great place to meet chicks!


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

A drummer told him😝

add cymbal crash sound now


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

Nova Scotia flag ,... that's me .


----------



## info_please73 (Jan 15, 2020)

it’s coming!!!!!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

bluehugh2 said:


> What are people thinking about masks? I figure although it’d be nice not to wear one, there’s a pretty good chance of getting the virus in a crowded hall. Thoughts?


Unless everyone is wearing them, or you have an n95 it makes no difference unfortunately. I gave up on wearing them because 75 percent of people aren't wearing then anywhere I go. I'm sure it will be the same here.. It's not trying to be disrespectful, it's just futile.

I'm going at 12:30


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I resemble a leprechaun with glasses. And I am about as tall as one. Big red beard. Likely easy to identify.


----------



## Bigsby1967 (Feb 27, 2016)

I was really hoping to go, I had a few bucks set aside even.
Unfortunately due to work and some family stuff I can’t afford the travel time. If anyone comes across a wide nut 345 or 50s Gibson LG please let me know!


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Just left there. Some nice stuff, but I left empty handed.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Bigsby1967 said:


> I was really hoping to go, I had a few bucks set aside even.
> Unfortunately due to work and some family stuff I can’t afford the travel time. If anyone comes across a wide nut 345 or 50s Gibson LG please let me know!


There was a 50 LG(IIRC)there. Didnt see any 345 though


----------



## Bigsby1967 (Feb 27, 2016)

elburnando said:


> There was a 50 LG(IIRC)there. Didnt see any 345 though


Thanks
Do you know who has the LG? 
I may try to contact them after the show.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

They ran out of hamburgers, sausages, and hot dogs by 1:20. I was sad.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Bigsby1967 said:


> Thanks
> Do you know who has the LG?
> I may try to contact them after the show.


No I dont, sorry. I didnt get a chance to check it out. I was hoping to find a nice Dove, and there was a nice one but it just wasnt what Im looking for. Im sure in the next few hours someone will be able to give you some contact info for the LG though.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

elburnando said:


> No I dont, sorry. I didnt get a chance to check it out. I was hoping to find a nice Dove, and there was a. Ice one but it just wasnt what Im looking for. Im sure in the next few hours someone will be able to give you some contact info for the LG though.


That Dove was cool.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

torndownunit said:


> That Dove was cool.


It was. That table had a few awesome Gibsons.
I also really liked that Walnut 339, and there was a CS thinline gold Tele with a nice flamed neck. Lots of great stuff!


----------



## Bigsby1967 (Feb 27, 2016)

elburnando said:


> It was. That table had a few awesome Gibsons.


Anyone have pictures?


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Bigsby1967 said:


> Anyone have pictures?


I wasnt sure if it was cool or not to take pics so i didnt bother. I noticed more than a few guys(myself included) trying to make sure they werent caught on camera by the news crew.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Got there around 11:30 with no expectation of coming home with anything. I am disappointed to report that I did not exceed expectations.









A couple of temptations though...

This Raven is the closest I've found to my first guitar, only difference is the decal logo versus the plastic logo that mine had:









If I wasn't facing three more years of university tuition, this might have made it home:









Introduced myself to @audiorep2, who had this beauty on offer: 








(I texted my wife and told her how much money I saved - she didn't seem that impressed. 😁 )

On the bright side, I did manage to get a sausage.

I was a very good show - lots of cool oddballs.


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

Cool show, lots of good stuff, though I ultimately came home empty handed due to a lack of jazzmasters.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Strung_Out said:


> ... due to a lack of jazzmasters.


Yeah, I noticed that - my biggest fear was finding a birth-year Jazzmaster.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

elburnando said:


> It was. That table had a few awesome Gibsons.
> I also really liked that Walnut 339, and there was a CS thinline gold Tele with a nice flamed neck. Lots of great stuff!


There was a (1980 I think) 355 in that same isle that was one of my favourites. I don't even know what the colour was. I guess it was walnut, but it almost looked grey under the lights. I don't know if it has much vintage pedigree, but I loved it. I know zero about 355's, it's the only one I've seen in person.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

torndownunit said:


> There was a (1980 I think) 355 in that same isle that was one of my favourites. I don't even know what the colour was. I guess it was walnut, but it almost looked grey under the lights. I don't know if it has much vintage pedigree, but I loved it. I know zero about 355's, it's the only one I've seen in person.


Thats a lot of the reason i didnt buy anything. I had a few things in mind that i was looking for, and didnt find. Anything else id want to do a little research first.


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

bw66 said:


> Yeah, I noticed that - my biggest fear was finding a birth-year Jazzmaster.


I was really hoping to track down an AVRI jazzmaster. Two jaguars but zero jazzmasters


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Was the pricing similar to the outrageous stuff on 'jiji and reverb?


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Was the pricing similar to the outrageous stuff on 'jiji and reverb?


Pricing varied, a lot of stuff seemed on par with the current market but a few I saw were quite optimistic.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

laristotle said:


> Was the pricing similar to the outrageous stuff on 'jiji and reverb?


From what I saw, there were no crazy deals. Everything seemed to be pretty much kijiji, or at the very best Twelth Fret pricing. Some were better than others of course. 
Some sellers were willing to make a deal, but their prices were often ridiculous to start with. I was hoping to get a guitar or two today but i figured i could do better elsewhere, and get exactly what i want.


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

bw66 said:


> Yeah, I noticed that - my biggest fear was finding a birth-year Jazzmaster.


Since next year is milestone birthday I'm hoping to find a birth-year JM. Hopefully there will be one at next year's show 🤞


----------



## db62 (Sep 18, 2007)

A few pics.


----------



## db62 (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Are these huge tables just one persons collection?

Maybe I’ll go next year if a few things depart with a wad of cash in their wake. Im not betting on it though.


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

Budda said:


> Are these huge tables just one persons collection?
> 
> Maybe I’ll go next year if a few things depart with a wad of cash in their wake. Im not betting on it though.


I believe that was Sherwood Music's table since I recognize the guitars from their Instagram posts 

EDIT: I believe that is Colin from Sherwood standing guard behind the table with his arms crossed.


----------



## info_please73 (Jan 15, 2020)

I really should have bought that vintage tonebender…. I’m already regretting it. I feel slightly uncomfortable spending so much money on vintage electronics in that environment. I’d hate to not hear some unwanted noise or hiss from an amp or pedal AFTER I buy it and drive it home for 90 minutes. But still…. I believe that’s a $2,000 (reverb prices) pedal in that condition.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

info_please73 said:


> I really should have bought that vintage tonebender…. I’m already regretting it. I feel slightly uncomfortable spending so much money on vintage electronics in that environment. I’d hate to not hear some unwanted noise or hiss from an amp or pedal AFTER I buy it and drive it home for 90 minutes. But still…. I believe that’s a $2,000 (reverb prices) pedal in that condition.


Really, they're going for $2000 now?! Wow. I've got one just like it. It's a great fuzz.

That one at the show had a homemade bottom plate on it. Maybe the rest was original? I'm not looking for another, so I didnt ask about opening it up...


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

info_please73 said:


> I really should have bought that vintage tonebender…. I’m already regretting it. I feel slightly uncomfortable spending so much money on vintage electronics in that environment. I’d hate to not hear some unwanted noise or hiss from an amp or pedal AFTER I buy it and drive it home for 90 minutes. But still…. I believe that’s a $2,000 (reverb prices) pedal in that condition.


I have a feeling i know the seller. I'll ask if it sold, and maybe i can get you a better deal


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

im sitting here planning next weekend thinking ill go to riff wrath, stay overnight in Elora, go to the guitar show and then have breakfast with the GCers...

my mind is officially pudding.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

db62 said:


> View attachment 433242
> 
> A few pics.


That's the 355 I loved (next to the Coronado).


----------



## info_please73 (Jan 15, 2020)

Adcandour said:


> im sitting here planning next weekend thinking ill go to riff wrath, stay overnight in Elora, go to the guitar show and then have breakfast with the GCers...
> 
> my mind is officially pudding.


what on earth is riff wrath?? I’m intrigued


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

info_please73 said:


> what on earth is riff wrath?? I’m intrigued


use the search function! 








*** RIFF WRATH MEMORIAL JAM AUGUST 27 2022!***


Hello All As many of you know, we lost one of our best board friends , Riff Wrath (Gerry) during the lockdowns. Many people posted about how the twice-yearly jams at Gerry and Annette's spectacular location were highlights of their jamming/meetup schedule every summer. I am beyond pleased to...




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

info_please73 said:


> what on earth is riff wrath?? I’m intrigued


did you find it? If not...see below

It's an eclectic love-laced mystery shed that vibrates and buzzes with 1000 guitars two other weird instruments.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Adcandour said:


> 1000 guitars


Add another zero. lol

_Ten thousand electric guitars
Were groovin' real loud, yeah _


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

My wife talked me into trying out one of the Lewis guitars (boutique builder out of Quebec). Bar none, the nicest Tele style guitar I've ever played. It just sang. Brought home their info. 🤔


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

GuitarT said:


> My wife talked me into trying out one of the Lewis guitars (boutique builder out of Quebec). Bar none, the nicest Tele style guitar I've ever played. It just sang. Brought home their info. 🤔


Those were awesome! Interesting headstock, but i love that finish. You could smell that table from the other side of the rink lol

I also liked the thin exotic wood ones, offered by another builder. Forget the name, started with an "A". Didnt play one, but they looked and felt great.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The new issue of _Vintage Guitar_ magazine that arrived in our mailbox yesterday had an ad for the Elmira show in it. Great timing, guys.


----------



## info_please73 (Jan 15, 2020)

Why isn’t there a big vintage guitar show in Toronto?


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm talking with some people about bringing the ottawa show back.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

info_please73 said:


> Why isn’t there a big vintage guitar show in Toronto?


My buddy and I were talking about that while there. I am in Orangeville and it's a beautiful drive out to Elmira. So I'm happy they have it. But it's interesting that there isn't something similar in Toronto or the GTA. Seems like the type of event that would work at The International Centre.


----------



## info_please73 (Jan 15, 2020)

torndownunit said:


> My buddy and I were talking about that while there. I am in Orangeville and it's a beautiful drive out to Elmira. So I'm happy they have it. But it's interesting that there isn't something similar in Toronto or the GTA. Seems like the type of event that would work at The International Centre.


my thoughts exactly


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

There used to be. It moved along to Burlington. 
Haven't seen anything about it since the C started.
It was sponsored by Tundra Music.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Im surprised theres no Toronto show myself. Or even some sort of Canadian music expo.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

http://www.miac.net/tradeshow.php


----------



## info_please73 (Jan 15, 2020)

Alan Small said:


> http://www.miac.net/tradeshow.php


latest news is from 2011… does this still exist?


----------



## Bigsby1967 (Feb 27, 2016)

laristotle said:


> There used to be. It moved along to Burlington.
> Haven't seen anything about it since the C started.
> It was sponsored by Tundra Music.


I've often wondered why there wasn't a decent guitar show in Toronto as well.
Those Tundra shows weren't as big as Elmira or as well attended. I stopped going after Tundra advertised a free Snark Tuner with entry. What you got was a piece of paper you could redeem at their store in Whitby. I used to go to the shop when it was located on Yonge near Shepperd in the early 90s. I also stopped going there when I was given two different prices on a late 60s Gretsch during the same visit, the second price being twice the first.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

info_please73 said:


> latest news is from 2011… does this still exist?


I have sent this question to Maureen...she and Jim will know whats happening





__





FYI Search Page







www.fyimusicnews.ca


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

Shameless self-promotion .


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

audiorep2 said:


> Shameless self-promotion .
> View attachment 433739


There is no shame in promoting Upper Tantallon.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Bigsby1967 said:


> I've often wondered why there wasn't a decent guitar show in Toronto as well.
> Those Tundra shows weren't as big as Elmira or as well attended. I stopped going after Tundra advertised a free Snark Tuner with entry. What you got was a piece of paper you could redeem at their store in Whitby. I used to go to the shop when it was located on Yonge near Shepperd in the early 90s. I also stopped going there when I was given two different prices on a late 60s Gretsch during the same visit, the second price being twice the first.


Yeah, I bought a custom shop Marshall mini stack off them. There was no COA,papers, footswitch or cables in the boxes when I drove back home. Emailed him, and he said hed check and get right back to me. Never heard back after a dozen emails, phone calls and messages. Last time i go there. 
In fact, when I went there, myself and another guy were waiting out front for 45mins for them to open. Then a guy who had been sitting there in the parking lot looking at us the whole time gets up and opens the shop. That was Dylan. They could not care less about their customers.


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

I came home from the show with this lovely 1954 ES140 . A fine companion for the ES125T 3/4 . I can't recall the name of the fellow selling the 140 ,... anyone ?


----------



## analogic (Jan 31, 2012)

Did anyone get a chance the play the ‘68 Strat Folkway had? Wasn’t able to make it down this year, and it looks like it sold as its not listed on Folkway’s site.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

audiorep2 said:


> I came home from the show with this lovely 1954 ES140 . A fine companion for the ES125T 3/4 . I can't recall the name of the fellow selling the 140 ,... anyone ?
> View attachment 434268


Did the ES-140 come in the right case? If not, it would look mighty fine in one. Coincidentally, I have a spare ES-140 case. Go figure. What to do...what to do...


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

It came in a chip board . But my , my ,... yours is a beaut .... just sayin' ... what to do ,... what to do


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

New family photo . L to R 1954 , 1960 , 1966 .


----------

